# Kyma Siêu sale máy ảnh Fujifilm X-A7 lên đến 3 triệu



## thuhien (14 Tháng năm 2021)

Tháng 5 này, rước ngay một em *máy ảnh Fujifilm* giá siêu hời cùng chương trình "Nâng cấp máy ngon - Nâng tầm nhiếp ảnh" của Kyma bạn nhé.

Fujifilm X-A7 mang tới nhiều màu sắc trẻ trung, màn hình cảm ứng có thể lật 180 độ để chụp ảnh tự sướng hay quay vlog, cùng với đó là Joystick vốn thường chỉ xuất hiện trên các dòng máy cao cấp nay đã có trên chiếc máy ảnh phổ thông này. Nó được giới thiệu cùng cảm biến APS-C CMOS 24,2MP cho phép chụp ảnh và quay video độ phân giải cao trong nhiều điều kiện ánh sáng khác nhau.

Đừng bỏ qua ưu đãi lớn đón hè hấp dẫn này bạn nhé! Số lượng có hạng nhanh tay kẻo bỏ lở là tiếc lắm đấy nhé!







Thời gian áp dụng khuyến mãi: *07.05.2021 - 30.05.2021

Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-A7 Kit XC15-45mm *giá bán 15.990.000 nay chỉ còn* 12.990.000VNĐ*

- Cảm biến APS-C CMOS 24.2 Megapixel
- Màn hình LCD 3.5inch nghiêng 180 độ
- Độ nhạy sáng ISO 200-12800( mở rộng 51200)
- Tốc độ màn trập 4-1/32000 giây
- Tốc độ chụp 6 ảnh/giây
- Quay phim Full HD, 4K30p
- Đèn flash siêu thông minh, AF nơi tối
- Tích hợp Bluetooth/ Wifi
- Pin tương thích Li-ion NP-W126S

Chi tiêt chương trình xem tại: https:/kyma.vn/tin/nang-cap-may-ngon-nang-tam-nhiep-anh.html

Mua *máy ảnh* đến Kyma!!!
Mua máy ảnh đến Kyma!!!

*Shoroom trải nghiệm*
474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/
Facebook liên hệ: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital


----------

